# المنتديات الاجتماعية > منتدى مناسبات الاعضاء >  دعوة لحضور حفل زفافي :)

## هدوء عاصف

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



بتشرف بإسمي وبإسم عائلتي بدعوتكم لحضور حفل زفافي يوم الأربعاء الموافق لـ 9/11/2011 والذي يصادف اليوم الرابع من عيد الأضحى المبارك ان شاء الله ..

حفل الزفاف من الساعة 9.30 الى 11.30 مساءاً في صالة "بردى"
الواقعة في اربد - شارع الملك حسين - تقاطع اشارة حوارة 300م شمال دوار الثقافة ..
ويشرفني حضوركم جميعاً ..



*

*
كل الحب لكم ..
*

*


*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*على فكرة الآتية اسمائهم مجبرين على الحضور:

حسان - غسان - قلعتي ابدية - معاذ - زيد مراد وزيد ابو لبدة - عبدالله الشرفا - محمد الحورية - محمد القاضي
وجيراني من الحصن: رند وشمس ..
بالإضافة لأصدقائهم واعزائهم ممن يرغبون بمرافقتهم ..

اما اللي من خارج اربد متل مها وهديل وطوق ونهاية والآخرون فـ معذورين مع اني بتشرف بحضورهم ومشاركتي فرحتي ..

واهلا بكم جميعاً ..
*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

> *على فكرة الآتية اسمائهم مجبرين على الحضور:
> 
> حسان - غسان - قلعتي ابدية - معاذ - زيد مراد وزيد ابو لبدة - عبدالله الشرفا - محمد الحورية - محمد القاضي
> وجيراني من الحصن: رند وشمس ..
> بالإضافة لأصدقائهم واعزائهم ممن يرغبون بمرافقتهم ..
> 
> اما اللي من خارج اربد متل مها وهديل وطوق ونهاية والآخرون فـ معذورين مع اني بتشرف بحضورهم ومشاركتي فرحتي ..
> 
> واهلا بكم جميعاً ..
> *


زي ما حكيت انا خارج اربد بس يمكن أحضر مبرووك ألف مبروك فرحتلك محمود  :SnipeR (87):

----------


## rand yanal

> *على فكرة الآتية اسمائهم مجبرين على الحضور:
> 
> حسان - غسان - قلعتي ابدية - معاذ - زيد مراد وزيد ابو لبدة - عبدالله الشرفا - محمد الحورية - محمد القاضي
> وجيراني من الحصن: رند وشمس ..
> بالإضافة لأصدقائهم واعزائهم ممن يرغبون بمرافقتهم ..
> 
> اما اللي من خارج اربد متل مها وهديل وطوق ونهاية والآخرون فـ معذورين مع اني بتشرف بحضورهم ومشاركتي فرحتي ..
> 
> واهلا بكم جميعاً ..
> *


مبااااااااااااااااااااااااارك يا محمود ,, إنشاء الله زواج العمر ,, تتهنى يارب  :Smile:  :Smile: 

يالله مشان بكرا تجيب ولادك لعندي أنا بموت بالصغار  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## rand yanal

> زي ما حكيت انا خارج اربد بس يمكن أحضر مبرووك ألف مبروك فرحتلك محمود


ههههههههههههههه.. إذا حضرتي إحكيلي مشان نحط باجات بأسامينا مشان نتعرف على بعض اوك  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

> ههههههههههههههه.. إذا حضرتي إحكيلي مشان نحط باجات بأسامينا مشان نتعرف على بعض اوك


خلص ولا يهمك بس انا الي رونق خاص بتعرفوني فورا  :Bl (28):

----------


## rand yanal

> خلص ولا يهمك بس انا الي رونق خاص بتعرفوني فورا



يعني !!!.. هههههههههه

----------


## طوق الياسمين

> يعني !!!.. هههههههههه


لشو التعجب  :Bl (28):

----------


## shams spring

ألف الف الف الف مبرووووووووووووووووووك هدوووء
 وان شاء الله عقبال ما نشوف ولادكم بلعبو بأرض المنتدى  :SnipeR (12):  :SnipeR (12): 
وان شاء الله رح نحضر اذا راد الله ^_^

----------


## rand yanal

> لشو التعجب


لا تعجب ولا إشي ,, أساسا انا متوقع هيك إشي ولو أدور عليك يمكن أعرفك من أسلوبك  :Smile:  :Smile:  لا تزعلي ما قصدت إشي مو منيح  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

مبارك خيو .. تستاهل كل الخير .. وان شاء الله بدايه الافراح ..
وكل عام وانت بخير مقدما .. وسلم على الغوالي وباركلهم .. وبالتوفيق ..

----------


## دموع الغصون

"اللهم بارك لهما وبارك عليهما واجمع بينهما في خير" 
ألف مبروك هدوء .. الله يوفقكوا ويسعدكوا بحياتكوا

----------


## بسمه

168alsh3er.JPG  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

ريته الف الف الف الف الف الفالالف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الف ف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف  الف الف الف الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

----------


## Sc®ipt

بنتشرف حبيبي محمود و ان شاء الله اول الحاضرين
والف الف مبروك و بالرفاه و البنين ان شاء الله  :Smile:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

> لا تعجب ولا إشي ,, أساسا انا متوقع هيك إشي ولو أدور عليك يمكن أعرفك من أسلوبك  لا تزعلي ما قصدت إشي مو منيح


يييييييييييي هبولة بعرف انك قاصدة خير يسعدها يا رب وانا رح اعرفك ولو  :SnipeR (87):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> 
> بتشرف بإسمي وبإسم عائلتي بدعوتكم لحضور حفل زفافي المرتقب في 9/11/2011 الموافق لليوم الثالث او الرابع من عيد الأضحى المبارك ان شاء الله ..
> 
> حفل الزفاف من الساعة 9.30 الى 11.30 مساءاً في صالة "بردى"
> الواقعة في اربد - شارع الملك حسين - تقاطع اشارة حوارة 300م شمال دوار الثقافة ..
> ويشرفني حضوركم جميعاً ..
> ...

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

*أخي هدوء عاصف،،،**

تحية طيبة لك و لمن يدور في فلكك...**

أتمنى لك كل السعادة والتوفيق...**

لو كُنتُ حينها في الأردن لَكُنتُ أول من يتشرف برؤيتكم ومشاركتكم فرحتكم...**

أعتذر لانعدام مقدرتي على الحضور فأنا في نوفمبر ساكون في السويد إن شاءالله وحتى منتصف ديسمبر...**

عبقرية فكرة اختيار الشتاء وقتاً لعرسك، و نوفمبر بالتحديد حيثُ وُلِدتُ أنا في العاشر من هذا الشهر الذي عادة ما يزورني ممطراً...**

أتمنى لك يوم زواج ممطراً بالسَّعادة, صحواً من كُلّ شائبة تشوبه...**

كل المحبة و مبارك مقدماً...**
.**
.، قلعتي أبدية ،.*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> زي ما حكيت انا خارج اربد بس يمكن أحضر مبرووك ألف مبروك فرحتلك محمود



*بتشرفي طوق الياسمين ما بتعرفي شو رح اكون مبسوط بحضورك .. الله يبارك فيكِ وعقبالك يااااااااااا رب*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> مبااااااااااااااااااااااااارك يا محمود ,, إنشاء الله زواج العمر ,, تتهنى يارب 
> 
> يالله مشان بكرا تجيب ولادك لعندي أنا بموت بالصغار



*بدك تشرفينا يا رند اوكي؟ دنيا بتستنى فيكِ ديري ما بالك ما تيجي ترى بتزعل منك 
الله يبارك بعمرك رند وعقباااااااااااااااااااااالك يا رب ^_^*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> مبارك خيو .. تستاهل كل الخير .. وان شاء الله بدايه الافراح ..
> وكل عام وانت بخير مقدما .. وسلم على الغوالي وباركلهم .. وبالتوفيق ..



*الله يبارك فيكِ صديقة وشكراً كتير الك كلك زوووووووق وعقبال عندك ، رح اكون سعيد جداً لو شاركتيني فرحتي ، بنتشرف صديقة*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> "اللهم بارك لهما وبارك عليهما واجمع بينهما في خير" 
> ألف مبروك هدوء .. الله يوفقكوا ويسعدكوا بحياتكوا



*الله يبارك بعمرك "دموع الغصون" وربنا يجعل كل ايامك سعادة وهنا وعقبااااااااااالك*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> ملف مرفق 3897




*يسلمووووو بسمة يا مزوقة انتي الله يبارك فيكِ وعقبالك*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> ريته الف الف الف الف الف الفالالف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الفالف الف الف الف الف ف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف  الف الف الف الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووك



*الله يبارك فيكِ مهاااااااااااا كلك زووووووووووووووووووووووق الله يسعدك يا زوووووووووووووووووق*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> بنتشرف حبيبي محمود و ان شاء الله اول الحاضرين
> والف الف مبروك و بالرفاه و البنين ان شاء الله



*
ما احلاك وانت مش جاي ..... 
تسلم يا غالي عقبالك زيد وان شاء الله نفرح فيك عن قريب .. الله يبارك بعمرك وبتشرف بحضورك عزيزي ^_^*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> يييييييييييي هبولة بعرف انك قاصدة خير يسعدها يا رب وانا رح اعرفك ولو



*بتشرفن انتن التنتين طوق ورند وعلى فكرة حلوة فكرة الباجات*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> 





*شكراً عبدالله الله يبارك فيك وعقبالك ان شاء الله .. تسلم يا طيب كلك زوووووووق*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> *أخي هدوء عاصف،،،**
> 
> تحية طيبة لك و لمن يدور في فلكك...**
> 
> أتمنى لك كل السعادة والتوفيق...**
> 
> لو كُنتُ حينها في الأردن لَكُنتُ أول من يتشرف برؤيتكم ومشاركتكم فرحتكم...**
> 
> أعتذر لانعدام مقدرتي على الحضور فأنا في نوفمبر ساكون في السويد إن شاءالله وحتى منتصف ديسمبر...**
> ...



*له له له له 

ما بتعرف شو كنت حابب وجودك .. تروح وترجع بالسلامة عزيزي وان شاء الله رح نتحاكى عالتلفون لأعرف منك تفاصيل اكتر عن سفرك ..

الله يبارك فيك اخي الكريم وعقبال عندك ان شاء الله ...
وعلى كلٍ لو ما شرفتني يوم العرس اكيد رح اكون سعيد باستضافتك ببيتي بالأيام الجاية .. شكراً لإلك*

----------


## غسان

*1000 مبروك محمود .. ان شاء الله يا رب بالرفاه و البنين ...  بنتشرف ان شاء الله بالحضور*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> *1000 مبروك محمود .. ان شاء الله يا رب بالرفاه و البنين ...  بنتشرف ان شاء الله بالحضور*




*تسلم غسان الله يبارك فيك وانا اللي بتشرف بحضورك يا غالي .. كلك زوق غسان*

----------


## ماهربسام

الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف مبررررررررررررررررررررررررررروك

----------


## بياض الثلج

ريته ألف مبروك 
والله اني انبسطت 
بس زعلانة لاني مش ححضر 
بس يعني بعد شهر بتنزل صور العرس هان لنتفرج ونحس انه كنا موجودين 
*_*

عقبال ما نشوف اولادك والله يرزقك من اوسع ابوابه

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*تسلمي بياض الثلج كلك زوووق  كمان ليش بعد شهر لنزل الصور؟ كمان يومين بنزلوا لا يكونلك فكر ، وبجوز اتواجد بيناتكم اكتر من هلأ ، انا بستنى ليفضى راسي شوي 

الله يبارك فيكِ وعقبالك .. 

وشكراً لماهر الله يبارك فيك كلك زوق 
*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

أخوي محمود إحتماليه ما أجي لسبب شخصي كثير بس الف مبروك وتكون سعيد بحياتك آسف مرة ثانية يا باشا

----------


## mylife079

حضرنا مبارح وانبسطنااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اا

الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك اخوي محمود

----------


## lion heart

*الف مبروك محمود 
انا ما عرفت بالخبر غير اليوم 
ما قدرت اتواجدك معك بالحفلة
الف مليون مبروووووك
وعقبال الجميع
*

----------


## حسان القضاة

الف مبروك يا عريس .. كنت منور .. تشرفنا بحضور العرس انا وعدد من اعضاء الحصن وهم ابو عمر " ربيع " -مبروك ربيع اول العنقود ويربى بعزك عمره اسبوع عمر -وغسان ومحمد حوريه ومعاذ ملحم وعبدالله الشرفا-تحية عسكرية - وبحسب التسريبات من صالة النسوان هناك مشاركه من عضوات المنتدى ايضا .. جد فرحنالك محمود والف الف الف مبروك

----------


## طوق الياسمين

> الف مبروك يا عريس .. كنت منور .. تشرفنا بحضور العرس انا وعدد من اعضاء الحصن وهم ابو عمر " ربيع " -مبروك ربيع اول العنقود ويربى بعزك عمره اسبوع عمر -وغسان ومحمد حوريه ومعاذ ملحم وعبدالله الشرفا-تحية عسكرية - وبحسب التسريبات من صالة النسوان هناك مشاركه من عضوات المنتدى ايضا .. جد فرحنالك محمود والف الف الف مبروك


*الف مبروك ومنورين شباب*  :SnipeR (22):

----------


## mylife079

:Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17): 
مبرووووووووك
 :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):

----------


## rand yanal

مباااااارك يا رب وإعذرونا  :Smile:

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

مبارك هدوء تستاهل كل الخير ..

----------


## تحية عسكريه

كانت أحلى حفلة مبروك محمود وتكون مبسوط طول حياتك

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*شكراً لإلكم جميعاً وخصوصي حسان وغسان وربيع وحورية ومعاذ وعبدالله .. شو انبسطت بجيتكم ، الله يسعدكم وعقبالكم ان شاء الله ..

وشكر ايضا لنهاية وطوق الياسمين كلكم زوووووق 
*

----------


## modey22522

ألف مبروك يا معلم وملعيش انها متاخرة  :SnipeR (54):  

تحياتي لك 

واتمنى لك السعادة دنيا واخر

----------


## بياض الثلج

> *تسلمي بياض الثلج كلك زوووق  كمان ليش بعد شهر لنزل الصور؟ كمان يومين بنزلوا لا يكونلك فكر ، وبجوز اتواجد بيناتكم اكتر من هلأ ، انا بستنى ليفضى راسي شوي 
> 
> الله يبارك فيكِ وعقبالك .. 
> 
> وشكراً لماهر الله يبارك فيك كلك زوق 
> *


لولولولولوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووليش انقطع نفسي  :Db465236ff: 

ريتك تهنى 
ولك انا حكيت بعد شهر لنه من الطبيعي انه في شهر عسل وما في فوته هون  :SnipeR (9): 

بس ما عرفتك بالصورة نهائيا  :SnipeR (84):  

وحسان يخرب فنك شو صاير دب :SnipeR (19):  لازمك رجيم 

أما ربيع منور والله زمان عنه 

غسان والباقين منورين كمان  :SnipeR (9): 

عقبال عندهم يارب

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

ريته مبروك ومش عارفة انا شو مجيبك ع المنتدى من ثاني يوم الله يعنيها

----------


## دموع الغصون

ألف مبروك مره تانية .. الله يسعدكو ويهنيكو بحياتكو 
*

*

----------


## shams spring

*لـــك ريتو 1000 مبروك يا رب
وان شاء الله بتتهنى يا رب
اعذرونا على عدم الحضور ^_^*

----------


## آلجوري

*مباركـ يا هدوء ... بالرفاة والبنين وراحة البال ان شاء الله  

ولو كنت بالأردن كان جيت من غير دعوة ^^*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> *شكراً لإلكم جميعاً وخصوصي حسان وغسان وربيع وحورية ومعاذ وعبدالله .. شو انبسطت بجيتكم ، الله يسعدكم وعقبالكم ان شاء الله ..
> 
> وشكر ايضا لنهاية وطوق الياسمين كلكم زوووووق 
> *



ولو يا محمود واجبي مقصر كمان الف مبروك يا اخوي وبالرفاه والبنين

----------


## ghazi qasaimeh

مبروك ... بالرفاه و البنين إن شاء الله

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*مبروووك أخي هدوووء عاصف وتهنئة خاصة لعائلتك الجديدة 
فرحتلك من قلبي 
انشالله بنباركلك بالبنين والبنات*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> *مبروووك أخي هدوووء عاصف وتهنئة خاصة لعائلتك الجديدة 
> فرحتلك من قلبي 
> انشالله بنباركلك بالبنين والبنات*



*تسلمي يا غالية الله يبارك فيكِ*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

الله يسلم غواليك يا هدوء  :Smile:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> الله يسلم غواليك يا هدوء



*كلك زوق "العقيق الأحمر" الله يسعدك*

----------

